# Need help finding vintage speargun parts



## GONU

My brother-in-law gave me this little gun. I replaced the cord and bands it shoots great. I was wondering if anyone might have a spare shaft for it or know where I could get one. My last option would be to take the one I have to a metal shop and see how much it would cost to fabricate a new one. this may seem silly to some, but the gun has sentimental value to my wife's family.



the gun is a 1960's - 1970's model, It's a Rene Cavalero Arbalete Champion. it was one of the first ones to use the bands. Sorry couldn't get the pics attached.


----------



## Telum Pisces

Ray Odor in Tampa. I think he does custome work to your specifications if he doesn't have it already. His website is:

http://www.spearfishing.cc/

Folks on other dive sites have used him with great success.


----------



## GONU

Thank You Sir, I think they'll have what I need.


----------

